

The Design Genius of the Golden Age of Air Travel - Thevet
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/121638/these-beautiful-photos-are-return-lost-jet-age

======
Animats
The posters shown are not about airline branding, but are travel destination
posters. There's a long history of those, from the railroad and ship era.[1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=railroad+travel+posters&tbm=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=railroad+travel+posters&tbm=isch)

~~~
fit2rule
>Travel destination

That's the genius part. What's being sold: air travel. How you're selling it:
where you go.

~~~
Animats
That dates from another era, when people thought of "air travel" as "relaxing"
and "fun".

For a sense of what it used to be like, see Air Hollywood's "Pan Am
Experience."[1] This is a replica of a Pan Am first class 747 flight from the
1970s, done on the ground by a prop house that bought an old 747, took off the
wings, and uses it for film productions. It costs about $400, you don't go
anywhere, and the food is really good.

Also, the PSA stewardess class of April 1974.[2]

[1] [http://airhollywood.com/panamexp/](http://airhollywood.com/panamexp/) [2]
[http://www.jetpsa.com/stewgrad/stewgrad/7404.jpg](http://www.jetpsa.com/stewgrad/stewgrad/7404.jpg)

